# this is a good deal isn't it??



## BigLT (Feb 22, 2004)

I have just been offered fully comp for a 1989 r32 gtst 4dr for £595. (with Cat 1)

I'm 34 full no claims, no convictions etc

From Osbourne and sons - they seemed to know what they sre talking about.

This looks good to me, but thought I would run it by the forum.

Liam


----------



## kgleeson (Sep 16, 2003)

*Insurance*

Hi m8,

Have you tried Norwich union. I am 36 with no no-claims becuase of company car. I don't have any points on my license they quotd me £720 for a Standard R33 GTR.

Kev


----------



## BigLT (Feb 22, 2004)

I tried them online with no lock.

Problem is most 'normal' companies do not list r32 gtst. I have had more than one broker insisting that all skylines are 2.5 turbo because that is all that is listed on their pc. 

I will try phoning Norwich tomorrow to see if they can do better

thanks for the tip

Liam


----------



## kgleeson (Sep 16, 2003)

*Insurance*

you need to ring them. 

They do insurance for cars over the telephone that they don't list on the Web site.

I also declared mods. my premium went up by £90 for a full exhaust system and induction kit.

Kev


----------



## AWoL (May 6, 2004)

I am trying to insure my 4door R32 GTS25 non turb, jesus, you should hear the confusion in their voices when I told 'em.

Norwich Union didn't quote me happy.
"No turbo?! 4 doors?!?! sorry mate, not listed, we can't insure you."

Some wouldn't have it and actually argued that all Skylines were turbo'd and vehemently 4doors never existed....clowns.


----------



## BigLT (Feb 22, 2004)

I eventually used A-Plan on the recommendation of someone on here (or maybe skylineowners). They quoted £495 and more importantly really seemed to know what they were talking about. I would recommend them. Let me know if you need their number and I will dig it out


----------



## AWoL (May 6, 2004)

yep, they're both on my "to-phone list" but am at work so it'll have to wait a while. Just hope they're open weekends!


----------

